# Some thoughts on continental shoots



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

You never know who will show up at a shoot. One shooting preserve has the dog handlers sign a non disclosure agreement. There are celebrities that show up, some of them supposedly animal rights advocates.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

George,
I've heard those set ups are a lot more like tests/trials in the UK. They use beaters on private estates that drive the birds and game to the shooters. Then after the game or birds are shot the dogs are sent to pick up the birds. The judges get to decide which dog will retrieve and all the other dogs have to sit and honor. One difference I think, is that they do shoot game, usually hares, also. 

I have a friend that grew up in a rural area of the UK. Her siblings would get paid to be beaters. It can be dangerous and more than once her siblings were shot at accidentally. 

I hope you enjoy it. Get some photos if you can!


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

George,
Those shoots are fun. Years ago when I trained gun dogs for a living I had a agreement with a hunting preserve to have my dogs handle the shoots. It was a blast. The dogs were pooped when they were done but had a blast.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It kind of varies from club to club. Some offer good opportunities, others are loaded with problem children. I generally try to avoid them now.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> It kind of varies from club to club. Some offer good opportunities, others are loaded with problem children. I generally try to avoid them now.


I have worked my dogs at three different places. I especially like Spring Farm in Sag Harbor. The old time field trialers speak fondly of George and Joan Schellinger---old time trialers--- who originally owned Spring Farm. (When I went down South the old timers asked about them.) I heard that originally only field trialers worked their dogs there. It is currently run by Dave Schellinger.This place is very well maintained.

Dave is a class act. Shoot for two hours, break for snacks (soup, coffee, biscuits) then shoot another two hours. This place is very well maintained. Then in late Winter he treats the dog handlers to a Handlers' Shoot with a catered lunch. BTW, the handlers are generally terrific shots.

Two types of shooters show up: the occasional hunter and then the excellent shots with high class guns. On Friday a well known Country/Western singer showed up for the shoot. I truly enjoy working my dogs here.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The problem children I'm referring to are the four legged variety. Many of the shooting clubs here let their members bring their dogs, the majority of which are untrained and out of control the entire day.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> The problem children I'm referring to are the four legged variety. Many of the shooting clubs here let their members bring their dogs, the majority of which are untrained and out of control the entire day.



I really do understand and I feel the same way. I had that in my original post but decided to not post it. Actually out of maybe eight handlers and dogs, some bringing two dogs, maybe two teams know what they are doing. Dave himself told me that he knew most of the dogs weren't any good but they are having fun. Truth is it is difficult to find this kind of help.

PS Guess which breed is the most difficult.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

We are bonding...


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Both ducks and pheasants at the shoot. Did you notice my new Cabela's boots in the photos?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Tolerate one more pic, Thor looks a lot like his Dad.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

What picture?


----------

